# viper 160xv issues



## smokeum99ta (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a 98 dodge ram diesel. When I bought it a few years ago it had a viper 160xv alarm/remote start system. Everything worked when I first got it, now I can't remote start it, it'll just turn over the motor a couple times and stop when it used to start it. Also one of my remote needed a new battery and after I replaced it the remote doesn't work. Is there something that needs to be done to it? TIA ken


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The remote needs to be programmed, owners manual? Lee ?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

turn your vehicle to the "on" position, hit your valet switch 3 times, the unit should give a long chirp followed by a short one, hit any key on your remote, the unit should chirp again, turn your vehicle off and test.


----------



## smokeum99ta (Aug 19, 2009)

Valet switch???? Is that on of the buttons on the keypad? or is some hidden button in the vechile?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

smokeum99ta said:


> Valet switch???? Is that on of the buttons on the keypad? or is some hidden button in the vechile?


 The Valet button is usually under the dash, on newer models(Vipers) it is built right into the LED of the antenna. If it is under the dash you may have to look for it as they usually hide it.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check your glove box as well if you are having a problem finding it, it is just a red or white push button switch.


----------

